# Catar a uma pessoa



## alberto.djusto

Olá de novo,

precisso de sua ajuda: "Eu cato a ela", falando em relação a outra pessoa que está sentada ao seu lado na mesa.

No espanhol nao faz sentido com o que WordReference diz: ¿"Yo la agarro"?

obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Provavelmente, nesse caso significará _'observar detidamente, com atenção'._ A não ser que lhe esteja a_ 'catar'_ qualquer coisa (ainda há piolhos, não é?).
A frase é manifestamente brasileira, mas no português de Portugal, _'catar' _significa habitualmente '_procurar_'  (mais frequentemente diz-se _'andar à cata') _ou então essa história dos bichinhos.


----------



## vf2000

Catar uma pessoa é procurá-la por todas partes. Não combina com o que foi dito. Tem certeza que é isso?

AXÉ.


----------



## okporip

En portugués de algunas regiones de Brasil, y bastante informal, la frase sería "Eu cato ela" (sin la preposición 'a'). Sí, 'yo la agarro', pero con el sentido adicional de que lo hago con propósitos libidinosos: la beso, la manoseo...


----------



## alberto.djusto

Darei mais detalhes. Numa mesa estao sentados um rapaz e uma rapariga. Ele gosta muito dela e é um fato conhecido por todos os colegas. Uma amiga diz: "eles juntihos? eu cato a Maria XD"

No portu do Brasil


----------



## Vanda

Eu fico com a Maria XD.


----------



## alberto.djusto

"Eu fico com ela", querendo "proteger" (brincando, nao a sério) do amigo que gosta dela, acho que é correto.

Obrigado a todos e à Vanda, sempre a resposta ótima


----------



## Mangato

Vejo no DRAE que catar em espanhol tem dez acepções, mas eu só conhecia a primeira, _experimentar o gosto de algo, quase sempre relativo com a gastronomia_. As outras cairam em desuso.

_*1. *tr. Probar, gustar algo para examinar su sabor o sazón._

Entendam que a imaginação nos leve por caminhos errados, não somente a nós. No informal posso ler

*3. catar*
_Ficar com alguém, sair e beijar._
_-Ele disse que ia *catar* pelo menos 3 meninas na festa, mas no final não catou nenhuma._

Seguro que o Padre Geraldo ia enviar inúmeros espanhois e algum brasileiro ao inferno por mau pensantes.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O Padre Geraldo era mais radical com os pecados cometidos contra o idioma português, que com aqueles cometidos contra a moral e os bons costumes. Afinal, os primeiros podem ter solução.


----------



## brasileirinho

alberto.djusto said:


> Darei mais detalhes. Numa mesa estao sentados um rapaz e uma rapariga. Ele gosta muito dela e é um fato conhecido por todos os colegas. Uma amiga diz: "eles juntihos? eu cato a Maria XD"
> 
> No portu do Brasil



"Eles, juntinhos? Eu cato a Maria"

Pessoal, o _catar_ aí está sendo usado como _bater_.

_Eu te cato, moleque!_

Quantas vezes não ouvi isso da minha mãe


----------



## alberto.djusto

brasileirinho said:


> "Eles, juntinhos? Eu cato a Maria"
> 
> Pessoal, o _catar_ aí está sendo usado como _bater_.
> 
> _Eu te cato, moleque!_
> 
> Quantas vezes não ouvi isso da minha mãe



Brasileirinho, eu nao concordo com você. O que você diz nao faz muito sentido. Por que a amiga deles quer bater (brincando, eu percebo) à Maria? Eu acho que a Vanda é certa: a amiga está falando que vai ficar com Maria, para proteger (brindadeira) à Maria do amigo que gosta dela e a quer conquistar.


----------



## brasileirinho

alberto.djusto said:


> Brasileirinho, eu nao concordo com você. O que você diz nao faz muito sentido. Por que a amiga deles quer bater (brincando, eu percebo) à Maria? Eu acho que Vanda é certa: a amiga está falando que vai proteger (brindadeira) à Maria do amigo que gosta dela e a quer conquistar.



Sentido faz, e o verbo tem essa significação também.

catar1 (ca.tar) 

v.td.
  1  Procurar, buscar: Catou os óculos por toda a casa. 
  2  Recolher um por um entre outras coisas: catar lenha para a fogueira. 
  3  Catar (1) e matar (piolhos, pulgas, carrapatos). 
  4  Procurar e retirar de (uma quantidade de grãos ou sementes, p.ex., de arroz, feijão etc.) as impurezas e unidades defeituosas; limpar, selecionar 
  5  Observar com atenção 
  6  Manter (certa atitude) ou dedicar (sentimento) em relação a algo ou alguém: catar reverência aos mais velhos 
  7  Bras.  Pop.  Tomar (meio de transporte); PEGAR. 
_*  8  Bras.  Gír.  Espancar, surrar. *_


----------



## vf2000

alberto.djusto said:


> Numa mesa estao sentados *um rapaz e uma rapariga.* Ele gosta muito dela e é um fato conhecido por todos os colegas. Uma *amiga *diz: "eles juntihos? eu cato a Maria XD"
> 
> No portu do Brasil



Não sei se eu entendi. A AMIGA disse pra quem?
A amiga disse isso quando viu os dois juntos?
Além do significado de "bater" já comentado, que eu não conhecia, eu pensei que a amiga fosse atrás da tal Maria para saber dos detalhes. Como disse antes, no português, catar uma pessoa é (também) procurá-la por todas partes.
AXÉ


----------



## alberto.djusto

brasileirinho said:


> Sentido faz, e o verbo tem essa significação também.
> 
> catar1 (ca.tar)
> 
> v.td.
> 1  Procurar, buscar: Catou os óculos por toda a casa.
> 2  Recolher um por um entre outras coisas: catar lenha para a fogueira.
> 3  Catar (1) e matar (piolhos, pulgas, carrapatos).
> 4  Procurar e retirar de (uma quantidade de grãos ou sementes, p.ex., de arroz, feijão etc.) as impurezas e unidades defeituosas; limpar, selecionar
> 5  Observar com atenção
> 6  Manter (certa atitude) ou dedicar (sentimento) em relação a algo ou alguém: catar reverência aos mais velhos
> 7  Bras.  Pop.  Tomar (meio de transporte); PEGAR.
> _*  8  Bras.  Gír.  Espancar, surrar. *_



Desculpa mas acho que o seu sentido, sendo bom, nao é o melhor porque parece que a amiga repreende à Maria por se sentar ao lado do amigo, mas a amiga o que quer é proteger Maria dos intentos de conquista do amigo.


----------



## alberto.djusto

vf2000 said:


> Não sei se eu entendi. A AMIGA disse pra quem?
> A amiga disse isso quando viu os dois juntos?
> Além do significado de "bater" já comentado, que eu não conhecia, eu pensei que a amiga fosse atrás da tal Maria para saber dos detalhes. Como disse antes, no português, catar uma pessoa é (também) procurá-la por todas partes.
> AXÉ



Eu te explico. Há um grupo de amigos. Leo gosta publicamente da Maria. Outra amiga, Tati, da um jantar para todos e falando aos amigos sobre a distribuçao na mesa diz: "Maria e Leo juntinhos? Eu cato a Clara XD" Eu acho que aqui "catar" é como "proteger" Maria dos intentos de conquista, o "ficar com ela" como diz a Vanda. No Brasil eh.


----------



## brasileirinho

alberto.djusto said:


> Desculpa mas acho que o seu sentido, sendo bom, nao é o melhor porque parece que *a amiga repreende à Maria por se sentar ao lado do amigo*, mas a amiga o que quer é proteger Maria dos intentos de conquista do amigo.



Ok, vamos começando pelo começo 

Maria é a moça a ser conquistada pelo Amigo.
A Amiga diz:

"Eles, juntinhos? Eu cato a Maria!"
Não é isso?

Bom, segundo o que você relatou, a Amiga senta-se entre os dois e impede a aproximação, o flerte, não é isso?

A sua dúvida é quanto ao verbo _catar.
_Pois bem, o verbo _catar_, no português do Brasil, tem todos aqueles usos e significados que postei anteriormente.
_Ficar (Pegar)_, como a Vanda bem escreveu, quer dizer, no Brasil, *beijar. *Mas acredito que a Amiga não iria usar o verbo _catar_ neste sentido.

Sobra, a meu ver, dizer que a Amiga também está afim (estar afim: _estar enamorada_) do Amigo, e por isso diz: Eu _cato_ ela, em tom de brincadeira, sim, mas que quer dizer "Eu bato na Maria".

Me fiz claro?

Ps: Se não for isso, desconsidere o texto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

alberto.djusto said:


> Eu te explico. Há um grupo de amigos. Leo gosta publicamente da Maria. Outra amiga, Tati, da um jantar para todos e falando aos amigos sobre a distribuçao na mesa diz: "Maria e Leo juntinhos? Eu cato a Clara XD" Eu acho que aqui "catar" é como "proteger" Maria dos intentos de conquista, o "ficar com ela" como diz a Vanda. No Brasil eh.


Alberto, creo que brasileirinho puede tener razón. La amiga es informada que "la otra" ha sido vista con su novio (o candidato a novio). Queda fúria y dice:
"Fulana está com Beltrano? Eu cato ela!". En este caso, "catar" es sinónimo de "pegar" (pt-Br) que a su vez tiene el sentido de "agarrar para dar un correctivo" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## alberto.djusto

Brasileirinho e WhoSoyEu, acho que já vamos chegar a um acordo.

Um detalhe: a amiga nao está ciumenta nem gosta do amigo, nao, porque um dos outros amigos do jantar é o seu marido, estao recém-casados e muito namorados. Pelo tanto nao é isso.

Mas aceito que "catar" pode ser "batir" neste sentido: a amiga que organiza o jantar batirá em Maria se ela se senta ao lado do amigo que gosta de ela (e que além disso tem fama de tarado) porque a Maria sofrerá os "ataques" dele. Sería: "como te sentes ao lado do tarado do Leo te cato Maria juasjuasjuas"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Incrível todos os usos de 'catar' em português!

Em Argentina só a polícia cata: _me cataron a la entrada del recital (_es. Arg) "Catar" es el procedimiento que tienen los policías cuando tienen que buscar armas blancas o de fuego en una persona.  También puede usarse como "observar detenidamente".  Y nada más que esas dos.


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, pra que tanta discussão?!  Aqui na minha roça a gente diz isto com a maior naturalidade: _Ah! cê vai ficar com sicrano?! Então eu cato o fulano pra mim e tamo entendido!_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda said:


> Ó xente, pra que tanta discussão?!  Aqui na minha roça a gente diz isto com a maior naturalidade: _Ah! cê vai ficar com sicrano?! Então eu cato o fulano pra mim e tamo entendido!_


 
Vanda, 

Ali seria: "Ah! Vos te vas a quedar con fulanito? Entonces *yo me quedo* [cato] con mengano (...)" 

É isso?


----------



## Vanda

É isso. E eu vivo catando as coisas que as meninas deixam espalhadas na sala de tv. Ah! e também cato emprestado alguma coisa delas que eu esteja precisando.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda said:


> É isso. E eu vivo catando as coisas que as meninas deixam espalhadas na sala de tv. Ah! e também cato emprestado alguma coisa delas que eu esteja precisando.


 
Nossa! Esse 'catar' é bom demais, o último caso aqui chamamos furto  Não faz mal, é excarceável.


----------



## brasileirinho

Daí a necessidade do contexto, sempre. 
Deu-se a confusão exatamente pela falta dele. Esse verbinho _catar_, *se eu cato pelas oreias! *


----------

